

Airbnb (YC S09) mobilizes to help stranded travelers - picasso81
http://blog.airbnb.com/need-a-place-in-nyc

======
samratjp
I really hope the big media outlets pick this up and broad-cast across Europe.
Of all the nuisance on CNN's "Social News" this bit of usefulness could be a
welcome change.

~~~
realitygrill
Yeah, I just put it on facebook. I wonder how else they've announced it
(besides the blog). Airbnb's been rather good about getting press, and this
could be really helpful.

------
nanijoe
The problem is that most people who are stuck may not have internet access to
take advantage of Airbnb. I'm typing this on internet access that cost me 9
Euros in a hotel that I first had to pay 70 Euro to get into

~~~
notauser
Obviously advice on the Internet about finding free WiFi is not terribly
useful... but...

For London free WiFi can be found at:

\- Starbucks (when you buy a £5 Starbucks card, but you get the £5 back as
caffeine - and unlike the US there is no daily limit, just a 2hr session
limit).

\- Refurbished (green) McDonalds.

\- Coffee Republics.

\- Wetherspoons (if you feel like e-mailing while drunk).

\- Some small coffee shops, although not very many.

\- St Pancras station.

~~~
hussong
\- Pret A Manger

